# Character Design?



## Zanzawolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok so, pretty much what I'm curious about here is how most of you folks out there go about designing your characters?

Just trying to learn how to improve my character design skills. Feel I've at least constructed a decent personality for some of my characters but image wise it just feels a bit lacking in any creativity and doesn't represent them completely.

So anyone got any tips or useful advice for helping one gain some quality character designing abilities?


----------



## iBurro (Dec 23, 2008)

Form follows function. I don't like to give my characters useless accessories/limbs/etc., because I feel it detracts from their character; at the same time, I prefer to give my characters things they'll need or else the same thing happens. Think about the world/universe they live in, and what they would normally use/have/need. That's about all the theory I have, though. XD


----------



## mottled.kitten (Dec 23, 2008)

My characters usually create themselves (except for Motley, who already existed... me, as a cat! ta daaa). If you know your character well enough, you'll know better than anyone what they would look like, wear, et cetera. Let the characters guide you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 23, 2008)

It depends what you want your character for, and how well it holds up. Good tests are word games, and when you draw your character does the attitude hold up in a silhouette (if you painted the character all black like a shadow does it still look the same in attitude as you meant it to be).


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Dec 24, 2008)

Get to know the character, maybe even give them a background story.  Think about their attitude and personality.  The more you develop what is inside the package... the outside will start to come out.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Model the design after your character's personality after you get to know everything about it.

Remember, too, that it doesn't need to be anything overdone and complicated.  It takes away from the character.


----------



## Cinder42 (May 28, 2015)

The other people are right, working inside helps the out. All of my character designs personally tend to be closely intertwined with their personalities and backstory. The only exception really being my main fursona, Cinder, who is basically designed to be a somewhat blank slate. She doesn't have her own personality and backstory, not because I don't want to make one up, but because it's mine. My personality is her personality, she wouldn't do anything I wouldn't, and her backstory is exactly the same as mine, only.... I guess fuzzier. As far as story driven characters, just think about what events have happened in their lives. They're sure to have shaped them in some way and that can help with designs.


----------



## Maugryph (May 28, 2015)

I can smell the necro from here :V

Conceptart.org has some good information on character design
Ctrlpaint.com also talks about the subject a little


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I can smell the necro from here :V



Indeed... don't even know if the OP is still here.

Edit:  Checked, and last post was 08-01-2010...


----------

